# Wireless Network Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration"



## Michael1990 (May 5, 2007)

*I really do appreciate any help in advance*​
I was recently on my Laptop ( Dell Inspiron 1545 Windows 7 Home premium ), connected to the internet fine, then suddenly I just lost connection, when trying to re connect to the router I get the following message - "Wireless Network Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration"

The network is showing as an unidentified network?

There is also a desktop PC connected to fine to the router.

I have read pretty much every forum on the internet and still have had no luck.

Things I have already done :

- Removed the network profile
- Flushed DNS cache successfully 
-Restared the DHCP services ( disabled, enabled, and restarted)
- Restarted the Bonjour service 
- Disabled both windows firewall, and Commodo firewall
- Disabled, re enabled my wireless card, both with the function key, and through device manager
- Turned of my router for minutes numerous times.

I have done pretty much everything I can think of, I really don't want to resort to reinstalling windows.


----------



## SevenUp132 (Oct 22, 2010)

you dont mentionned trying this:

-open a command windows ("win"key+"r"key, type "cmd" then hit enter)

- in the black window that appear, type "ipconfig /release"(without the quotes)

-when its done, type "ipconfig /renew"(without the quotes)

if this dont work try restarting both your modem and router and try again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you successfully connect by ethernet?

Please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------

